

Google tries to reinvent email with Google Wave (2009) - kevinSuttle
http://readwrite.com/2009/05/28/google_wave_google_tries_to_reinvent_email

======
gjvc
it was a brave try

~~~
sjg007
IM clients have taken up the slack here. things like slack, hall ....

